# Types of jobs for SA people.



## Iric (Jan 26, 2007)

I wanted to ask people what jobs are out there where you can feel comfortable with your job. The only job I can think of is Truck Driving because you pretty much work by yourself all day. What are some of the jobs you have.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mail carriers don't seem to have anything but the mail vehicles. :stu

I am in a job here I have to interact with managers and development. It is something that you do get used to, though.


----------



## Eimaj (Aug 2, 2006)

I am a waiter. It is a social anxiety nitemare. I've been doing it for 6 years. yikes.


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Overnight security officer at an office. I was alone and very rarely interacted with anyone. I could read, listen to music, watch TV, bring in a movie to watch, it was great! I pretty much had the run of the place. I loved it and did it for over 2 years. Unfortunately, I had to leave that job because it was causing havoc with my sleep problems.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: re: Types of jobs for SA people.*



Eimaj said:


> I am a waiter. It is a social anxiety nitemare. I've been doing it for 6 years. yikes.


Wow, that sounds tough. Good for you for sticking it out though.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I work as an assistant to the Behavioral Psychologist that does the behavioral programing in our group homes in a three county area. I have to be really social at my job, which I can pull it off. But I end up being really exhausted at the end of the day.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I've always thought truck driving would be a good job for me, except I would never be able to drive one of those damn things. They're too huge and I'd probably end up killing somebody. But the whole being alone thing...would be nice.
I also always wanted to be a mortician(better to work with the dead than the living), but college is a problem for me, and I don't think I could pass the math anyway.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

My alma mater has an undertaker program. I think they call it mortuary science. When I was in college, I had to be the photographer for a student television story about that program. The mortuary science program contained eight students. The fluid drainage process particularly made me queasy.

You might also consider records retention or archivist as a career path.


----------



## aboveandbelow (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: re: Types of jobs for SA people.*

Hi Shauna, I saw you talking about ebay on the other thread. I do drop shipping on ebay, I advertise products my distributor is willing to sell me at wholesale. Someone on ebay buys a product I have listed in my ebay store at the retail cost I charge.. I get the the money, and I forward the customers' shipping info and the wholesale cost I was charged to the distributor who ships it out to my customer. The difference in the wholesale/retail is my profit.

If you want to know more just PM me, I'd be happy to help you. I considered truck driving and all sorts of other jobs but I was fortunate to learn about drop shipping, I quit my job after my first month doing it.. I have a Bruce Campbell wav that plays when I get incoming orders, hail to the king baby 



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> I've always thought truck driving would be a good job for me, except I would never be able to drive one of those damn things. They're too huge and I'd probably end up killing somebody. But the whole being alone thing...would be nice.
> I also always wanted to be a mortician(better to work with the dead than the living), but college is a problem for me, and I don't think I could pass the math anyway.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Types of jobs for SA people.*

Ok...thanks



aboveandbelow said:


> Hi Shauna, I saw you talking about ebay on the other thread. I do drop shipping on ebay, I advertise products my distributor is willing to sell me at wholesale. Someone on ebay buys a product I have listed in my ebay store at the retail cost I charge.. I get the the money, and I forward the customers' shipping info and the wholesale cost I was charged to the distributor who ships it out to my customer. The difference in the wholesale/retail is my profit.
> 
> If you want to know more just PM me, I'd be happy to help you. I considered truck driving and all sorts of other jobs but I was fortunate to learn about drop shipping, I quit my job after my first month doing it.. I have a Bruce Campbell wav that plays when I get incoming orders, hail to the king baby
> 
> ...


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I briefly thought about being a mail carrier or truck driver. But I don't have the driving training or experience for that. I don't think they want a part-timer either for those jobs.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

ive wondered about going into a feild of work that would be easier on SA, but i dont want to shape my life around SA...


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Perrap said:


> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> > ive wondered about going into a feild of work that would be easier on SA, but i dont want to shape my life around SA...
> ...


exactly. well said, honeybuns.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

You know, I used to think that I would like a job where I was left alone. But would you really be happy being alone all the time? I think that most people with SA actually like talking to others, it's just the anxiety gets in the way. Most of us are not inherently anti-social. It's a lot of habit. If you get a job where you talk to people a lot, after awhile it helps you, because it pushes you to do something you might otherwise not have done. And if you want to overcome SA, I think it helps to be in a job that sort of pushes you to talk to others.


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

I agree with Strength's post above. I like to socialize and make friends, it's just been complicated with the SA getting in the way of certain kinds of social interactions. I sometimes feel that I'm an extrovert trapped in an SAd introverted, avoidant body.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Perrap said:


> I agree. I feel if I chose to do something that would be easier on my anxiety, my anxiety would only get worse with time. I don't want to hide forever.


I don't think mine would get worse. I know I'll never be 100% comfortable around people anyway...but I have gotten a little better, like with talking to people and stuff anyway. When I was a kid I wouldn't talk at all, so at least I've improved from that. I'll never like people, I'll never be comfortable around them or be able to have a normal life anyway...so why not make my life easier instead of going through life wishing I was dead constantly?



Strength said:


> You know, I used to think that I would like a job where I was left alone. But would you really be happy being alone all the time? I think that most people with SA actually like talking to others, it's just the anxiety gets in the way. Most of us are not inherently anti-social. It's a lot of habit. If you get a job where you talk to people a lot, after awhile it helps you, because it pushes you to do something you might otherwise not have done. And if you want to overcome SA, I think it helps to be in a job that sort of pushes you to talk to others.


I would be happy if I didn't have to work with anyone else. That would be the best thing that's ever happened to me if I could find a job like that. And I don't like talking to others. Not most people anyway. Sure there are a select few people I like talking to... but most people just annoy me and I want to rip their heads off if they bug me. I'll never overcome my SA anyway...and I've realized I have problems other than SA as far as my issue with people goes...I also have a huge hatred for people(misanthropy)...whereas alot of you may want to be social(which, in a way I do too cause it sure would make things a hell of alot easier on me and I could just get any damn job and be social and be happy and whatever, but I know I will never be like that)... Jobs dealing with people just make my hatred grow that much stronger. As a kid I didn't really hate people, I just feared them. When I became a teenager I started realizing how much people really suck, and I realize it more & more every day of my life. And as I've said before, I cannot deal with working with somebody who criticizes me or yells at me, or does anything else to bug me...I just CAN'T do it...because if I do, I have lots of thoughts about physically hurting the person and I'm afraid I would actually do it if things got worse. I have a bad temper. I always hold it in but I was treated like **** enough as a kid that I don't need it now as an adult, and I believe if somebody pushed me too far, I would do something to get back at them. This is why I quit alot of jobs after like 1 day. Once I quit after 2 hours because I seriously wanted to cram a mop down the woman's throat because she wouldn't ****ing stop yelling at me. So I just quit and left, and the bastards didn't even pay me for those 2 hours I had to deal with that *****...pissed me off. Anyway, I just CAN'T deal with it and these people are not worth having to go to jail over so if they piss me off, I quit. I just really don't need that ****. I just want to make a living, and not have to worry about stupid people.


----------



## Hatter (Feb 19, 2007)

I work with computers, so I sit in an office and just tap away at the keyboard all day, there's about 5 people in the office, so I can just join in with the chat whenever I feel like it. If they say stuff like "Oh you're quiet" then I just say I'm dead stressed 'cos I've got loads of important jobs on. Not the most interesting of jobs but probably the only sort I could actually manage.


----------



## TrinaandTriy (Feb 23, 2007)

I will probably end up doing a computer job. I have been thinking lately what would it be like if I tried to get my forklift license that job doesn't seem like it would be too social and I read somewhere off the net that the pay is ok but I am not too sure about that and all the ins and outs of it. I still haven't finished all my high school because my anxiety and some other problems got the best of me so that also makes my job options very limited. I am planning to do the rest of my schooling I missed out on from home but even when that's done it will still be very hard to find the perfect job.


----------



## TrinaandTriy (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: re: Types of jobs for SA people.*

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

*re : re: Stremgth's post*



Strength said:


> You know, I used to think that I would like a job where I was left alone. But would you really be happy being alone all the time? I think that most people with SA actually like talking to others, it's just the anxiety gets in the way. Most of us are not inherently anti-social. It's a lot of habit. If you get a job where you talk to people a lot, after awhile it helps you, because it pushes you to do something you might otherwise not have done. And if you want to overcome SA, I think it helps to be in a job that sort of pushes you to talk to others.


 :agree 
. I agree that a lot of social anixety is mind over matter. I am noticed that I am more outgoing than I used to be. I actually want a job in which I can interact with my colleagues if not with customers I have no problem holding conversations most of the time However, it is diffcult for me when I feel like I am being judged or when I feel the encounter will turn out bad. My goal is to face this fear but I know that it will diffcult. For everystep foward, I may have to take some steps back even with professional help.


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

as much as i dislike my job, its the only place i ever feel comfortable speaking to people. but the social interaction at work has not correlated into my leisure time yet.


----------



## TeeJ (Feb 28, 2007)

conscious said:



> as much as i dislike my job, its the only place i ever feel comfortable speaking to people. but the social interaction at work has not correlated into my leisure time yet.


We're opposites bro. Leisure socialization's natural for me. Its when I have to deal with officemates that my anxiety comes about. I guess there's more avenue for officemates to judge me since there's work involved. I can easily speak with them under personal terms though, but when it comes to work related stuff, its a struggle. Meetings? Anxiety shoots off the charts. So many replaying thoughts (what if i did this instead?, I wonder what he thinks about what I said?, etc.) go through my mind, hence I don't get to do the task at hand on time.

I work in a real estate company btw, under the sales dept. Talk about jumping in the lions den. hehe.

Anyone else go through the same things I do in the workplace?


----------

